# selecting chainsaw chaps?



## snowleopard (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks to all that suggested I get chaps to go with my new-to-me saw.  

I've done some googling, and no longer have a vision of you all walking through the woods dressed like you're looking for Trigger.  (So who knew?) I've searched this site and read a lot of the threads, including several w/gory pix--thanks--and am convinced that these are good ideas.  I've concluded that if I can't afford safety gear, I can't afford the medical bills, and thus, can't afford to cut.  

Spent some time at the Labonville site, and am a little confused about which model to get.  I'm not concerned about saving a few bucks by getting the cheapest one, but I'm concerned about mobility.  Is that a trade-off as you go with higher protection?  And which of these models are the best in terms of no cut-throughs?  I watched the vid, and wasn't sure which model was being referred to in the different trials. 

Thanks for any insights you may have to share.


----------



## Black Jaque Janaviac (Mar 26, 2011)

Who is Trigger?


----------



## snowleopard (Mar 26, 2011)

Roy Roger's horse. Chaps, right?


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 26, 2011)

Essentially, chaps are layers of chain stopping/jamming fibers covered in a snag/tear resistant shell.  

LABONVILLE REGULAR:
Fibers = 6 layers of Kevlar-poly blend material.
Shell = 1000 Cordura.  This material is 1000 count nylon fiber that is snag/mildew/rot resistant.  Some other brands use lower thread counts in the shell.

LABONVILLE FULL-WRAP:
Same as regular, but has additional protection to back of lower legs.

LABONVILLE COMPETITION:
Fibers = 10 layers.  These chaps are made for competition, but some people wear them for firewood cutting.  They are more stiff and heavier than the regular chaps.


I've tried Stihl, Husqvarna, Labonville, and Elvex.  I really like the Labonville full-wrap model and it's what I use all the time now.  They are flexible enough for the type of cutting I do, and I don't get too hot in them.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 26, 2011)

I seen 6 ply stop a 361 dead in its tracks....Does not take much of the kevlar to stop a saw....


----------



## snowleopard (Mar 26, 2011)

TreePointer said:
			
		

> Essentially, chaps are layers of chain stopping/jamming fibers covered in a snag/tear resistant shell.
> 
> Right.  Got it.
> 
> I've tried Stihl, Husqvarna, Labonville, and Elvex.  I really like the Labonville full-wrap model and it's what I use all the time now.  They are flexible enough for the type of cutting I do, and I don't get too hot in them.



Thanks.  This is what I was looking for.  I am not sure how much the back of the calves would be at risk--don't even *want* to picture that kind of a scenario--but I would imagine that the lower wraps would help keep them from twisting and creeping.


----------



## snowleopard (Mar 26, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> I seen 6 ply stop a 361 dead in its tracks....Does not take much of the kevlar to stop a saw....



I would imagine that this adrenalized your day.  Who was wearing them?


----------



## smokinj (Mar 26, 2011)

snowleopard said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MMAUL, Theres pic on here. Really didn't take much at all very surprising.


MMaul Famous spinning 361!


https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/69872/


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 26, 2011)

Why full-wrap?  A chain can break and whip around the back of the saw. (Eeek)

While you're looking at PPE, check out this video on steel toe vs. composite chainsaw boots:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pequmgt21Lw


----------



## snowleopard (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks, that nails it, then.  Labonville full-wrap 6 plys will do the trick, and they're not--sorry, can't help it--an arm and a leg. 

Have a super-smokin' blast at the party tonight!


----------



## smokinj (Mar 26, 2011)

TreePointer said:
			
		

> Why full-wrap? A chain can break and whip around the back of the saw. (Eeek)
> 
> While you're looking at PPE, check out this video on steel toe vs. composite chainsaw boots:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pequmgt21Lw



Only Thing I dont agree with is the sideways cut! Unless your on to of a log limbing it that way. (with a long bar)

When a chain breaks the chain catcher does a nice job. Its not behind the legs that you would need to worry about. Its straight up and down. Torso!


----------



## snowleopard (Mar 26, 2011)

So I watched the boot vid, and it had my pinkies curled up tight just watching that composite get sliced. 

Are those boots the Matterhorns that Goose was talking about?  Kinda spendy, those . . .


----------



## smokinj (Mar 26, 2011)

snowleopard said:
			
		

> So I watched the boot vid, and it had my pinkies curled up tight just watching that composite get sliced.
> 
> Are those boots the Matterhorns that Goose was talking about? Kinda spendy, those . . .



Not sure I wear the timbers by Chippewa's. Hard to break in (real hard)  but nice big piece of steel up front.


----------



## snowleopard (Mar 26, 2011)

Have been calling around this town, and the ones that are available (so far) off the rack are Husqvarnas, AO Safety, and Forester. 

Any feedback on any of these brands?


----------



## smokinj (Mar 26, 2011)

snowleopard said:
			
		

> Have been calling around this town, and the ones that are available (so far) off the rack are Husqvarnas, AO Safety, and Forester.
> 
> Any feedback on any of these brands?



I really think anyone of those are going to serve you well!


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 26, 2011)

Any chaps are better than none, and the chainsaw brands will do.  The 6-ply Labonville chaps feel thicker and are well built.  An important advantage of Labonville is that you can pretty much get the right size for your build.


----------



## flewism (Mar 26, 2011)

I have the husqvarna brand chaps bought from TSC and I would not recommend them the anybody.   I'm want to say they will stop a chain although I've never hit them.  My problem with them is the plastic clips on the straps work loose very quickly when working in them. 
When I'm in the woods I wear them all the time, when I bucking in the back by the barn not so much.
I think it might be time to seek something better.


----------



## moosetrek (Mar 27, 2011)

I have the Husqvarna too, and though I like them the plastic clips break pretty easily.  Once on they're comfortable enough - much more so than shredded jeans (or...).


----------



## shouldntbesocomplicated (Mar 27, 2011)

I have Labonville full wraps I purchased from baileysonline.com/, never had a pair for first 25 years of cutting but bought them after a mishap with the saw and a new pair of jeans now good for shorts .It was a wake up call, as most loggers will say its not if it happens but when it happens


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 27, 2011)

I have those Husky chaps and in five years of cutting they stay tight and the clips haven't broken. I must have gotten the odd pair. After getting a good look at the bone in my left leg twenty years ago I won't start a saw without'em on.


----------



## Beardog (Mar 27, 2011)

I have the Forester chaps.  I like them, they feel substantial and I have confidence they will stop a chain.  Anything is really better than nothing when it comes to PPE though.


----------



## snowleopard (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, guys.  Given the advice, I'll probably pick up a pair of Foresters here in town to have on hand right away, and then order a pair of the Labonville so that both my son and I have a pair.  Advice appreciated.


----------



## moosetrek (Mar 28, 2011)

Are the Labonville heavier-duty than the Husqvarna?


----------



## HittinSteel (Mar 28, 2011)

snowleopard said:
			
		

> Thanks, that nails it, then.  Labonville full-wrap 6 plys will do the trick, and they're not--sorry, can't help it--an arm and a leg.
> 
> Have a super-smokin' blast at the party tonight!



Unless your sure on the size, I'd call customer service...... I'm not the tallest guy so I ordered the shortest ones and when they arrived they looked like women's clam digger (capri) pants LOL. Had to send them back and pay for more shipping etc.


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Mar 28, 2011)

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> snowleopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This^^^

Order them longer than their sizing chart says, otherwise they won't protect the bottom half of shin and your ankles.


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 28, 2011)

From the Labonville website:




> ***IMPORTANT NOTICE***
> Sizing - Chap length is not the same as your pants length. It is not measured by your Inseam. Chaps are sized by overall length. To calculate your overall length measure from your waist (where you would wear your belt) to the top of your foot or your instep.*











I followed the directions and measured for the top of my belt to my instep to get 39".  I purchased the "XL = 40" length and they are a perfect fit.


----------



## snowleopard (Mar 31, 2011)

Bought a pair of Foresters because I could find them in town, the full wrap.  Also bought a hardhat/hearing protection/mesh facemask combo, and a pair of gloves that protect both hands.  $150.  I know, I know.  I'm just a bit miserly is all.


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 31, 2011)

Miserly?  Sounds smart to me.  Happy cutting!


----------



## xman23 (Mar 31, 2011)

I have the Labonville full chaps. Remember to follow there instructions for the length. They are very nice people to deal with.  As I recall they custom make each pair. I got the forest green, didn't see the point in looking like a pumpkin in the woods.

Tom


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 31, 2011)

Heehee! Looking like a pumpkin in my woods is a good thing.  Too many hunters.


----------

